# How do we start to matriculate our car, motorhome



## Janina k

Hello everybody

Most of the things we want to know you have already covered many times in previous posts.

We have a Uk registered car and motorhome and we can matriculate them in mine and Freds name when we arrive to live sometime later this year. When we are to matriculate our car and motorhome what are the first things we have to do to start the process off. Where do we go etc, we will be somewhere in the area from Coimbra inland and where do we start. Seems that a lot has been said before about getting cars matriculated but no one has said what you have to do to get started.

by the way we have had the car and motorhome for quite a few years now and they are in mine and Freds names.

Thanks

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman

*First thing is to get UK end right*

You must have had a UK D/L for 12+ months
Car, motorhome must have been owned for min 12 months before leaving
*Each vehicle must be clearly owned individually not jointly* you can only import 1 vehicle per person with no ISV
You must be able to prove your UK Residence for the 12+ months (utilities bills, wages slip etc), again you need proof in *single names* *not joint or only one of you*.
You reguire Certificates of Conformity, the motorhome could be your problem, and I'm not certain whether door opening on wrong side might be a problem, I'd certainly check that out.

Think of the above as two individuals importing a vehicle each and not as couple. 

When here
First thing is Register your Residence, you must be a Resident to matriculate and you must be a Resident to get reguired certificate from Consulate.
Matriculation must be started within 6 months of the date you *officially leave UK*. Certificate for each of you stating that date required from British Consulate Porto or Lisbon currently €157 each.
You apply to your local Customs Office, Coimbra will be Fiq de Foz or Aveiro.


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello canoeman

If i read what you say correctly then as soon as we apply to Register for Residence then that is when the six months start from for getting the car matriculated. 

The car is in my name and the motorhome is in Freds name all our papers are in individual names as we had been told about this a number of years ago so we separated them in 2009.

On our next trip over we are going to be near Lisbon for a few days seeing friends so the trip to the British Consulate can be done before we start to look at the properties we have short listed to look at. We start our viewings around the Tabua, Arganil areas.


----------



## canoeman

No the six months is from the official date you leave UK. The wording is slightly ambiguous but states that
"you should submit an application within six months of the date on which you transfer your residence to Portugal " 
it's safer to work on the UK leaving date rather than the date you register your Residence.

You can't get Consulate Certificate till you have Residence

How about door? and Cof C

Just a couple of further points you will of course require Fiscal number, and I believe that you'll also need a permanent address, no ones going to accept a campsite address whilst your looking, maybe a chat with your friends


----------



## travelling-man

I'm using an agent to matriculate my vehicle for me (started today) and they ask for a copy of the residency permit and fiscal number plus a host of other paperwork including 12 months of bills from previous country of residence and previous registration documents etc.

The guy I'm using is in Pombal and charges E750 for the whole process..... that's a tad higher than I've been quoted from other agents but he's closer to me than the others so I figure the extra money is worth the convenience.

Feel free to PM me of you need his contact details.


----------



## siobhanwf

travelling-man said:


> I'm using an agent to matriculate my vehicle for me (started today) and they ask for a copy of the residency permit and fiscal number plus a host of other paperwork including 12 months of bills from previous country of residence and previous registration documents etc.
> 
> The guy I'm using is in Pombal and charges E750 for the whole process..... that's a tad higher than I've been quoted from other agents but he's closer to me than the others so I figure the extra money is worth the convenience.
> 
> Feel free to PM me of you need his contact details.



That is a bit OUCH. I know the lady locally to Caldas charges just under €300 

I managed to do it all myself which I am very grateful for....think I will send the old man the bill for my time


----------



## travelling-man

Prices quoted to me ranged from E650 to E750 so I went for the nearest guy who although top of the price range was closest so I'd have a saving in fuel. (my car engine is 5.9 litres) and he also came highly recommended. 

I did think about trying to do it myself but firstly didn't want to wade through all those Portuguese forms and secondly prefer to spend my time house hunting.

P'raps I should have asked you to do it for me instead!  

Ah well..... the process is started now........


----------



## canoeman

Except you must use regional DGAIC office for Region your in, do you come under Leira or Coimbra?


----------



## baldilocks

OK before somebody bleats, I am in Spain but, since crossing the border is so simple, there are often similarities between ES and P and one of the things they won't allow here is RHD vans, motorhomes, etc or anything that has less visibility *through *the vehicle to be matriculated onto Spanish plates - you might want to check that out. Also if you are planning to drive via Spain to get to Portugal it is illegal to tow a car on an A-frame behind a motorhome in Spain (as a few of the flying Dutchman have found out to their cost).


----------



## canoeman

That's my feeling as well but can't find any information to help Janina K.


----------



## travelling-man

canoeman said:


> Except you must use regional DGAIC office for Region your in, do you come under Leira or Coimbra?


I'm staying in a rented cottage near Figuiero Dos Vinhos and he's in Pombal....... but for E750, he can sort that kind of stuff out for me.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> No the six months is from the official date you leave UK. The wording is slightly ambiguous but states that
> "you should submit an application within six months of the date on which you transfer your residence to Portugal "
> it's safer to work on the UK leaving date rather than the date you register your Residence.


Canoe

So by leaving date I will assume that is the actual date that you transfer your tax affairs over to Portugal and not necessarily the date on which you board, for example a ferry.

Am I correct here or am I cruising for 2 mahoosive ISV bills?

Rob


----------



## canoeman

This has little to do with Tax affairs, it's the date you leave UK and take up Residence in Portugal, that governs things like Registering Residence, Registering or exchanging driving licences and matriculation.

The Consulate Certificate states the day you left UK and moved your Residence to Portugal, which is why I say the 6 months starts from then, and the 12+months UK ownership and residence dates backwards from there.
You have to supply documentary proof to Consulate i.e ferry tickets for that date.

Might be worthwhile contacting
Zilda Gomes | Pro-Consul | Honorary British Consulate | Trav. Barao de Forrester, 86 - 4400-034 Vila Nova de Gaia | Portugal 
EMAIL: [email protected] | TEL: 808 203537 - 00 351 21 395 4082 (from abroad)

and double checking.

Janina k might have the answer shortly re matriculating motorhome


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> This has little to do with Tax affairs, it's the date you leave UK and take up Residence in Portugal, that governs things like Registering Residence, Registering or exchanging driving licences and matriculation.
> 
> The Consulate Certificate states the day you left UK and moved your Residence to Portugal, which is why I say the 6 months starts from then, and the 12+months UK ownership and residence dates backwards from there.
> You have to supply documentary proof to Consulate i.e ferry tickets for that date.
> 
> Might be worthwhile contacting
> Zilda Gomes | Pro-Consul | Honorary British Consulate | Trav. Barao de Forrester, 86 - 4400-034 Vila Nova de Gaia | Portugal
> EMAIL: [email protected] | TEL: 808 203537 - 00 351 21 395 4082 (from abroad)
> 
> and double checking.
> 
> Janina k might have the answer shortly re matriculating motorhome



So taking that in to consideration, given that we bought our 2 cars in July 2011 the earliest that we could officially enter would be 01 August 2012.

I thought that there was a 3 month period whereby you can stay in the country as a tourist and then declare...................Maybe I am wrong........often am.


Rob


----------



## canoeman

There's nothing to stop you entering as a visitor, but to comply with matriculation regulations and not pay ISV, you must be able to prove Residence and ownership of cars in the UK for 12+ months, so yes August 2012 would be the earliest date you could officially leave UK, I would err on the generous side and make it September.

The regulations for Registering Residence is 
_"If you intend to remain in Portugal for a period exceeding 3 months, you must apply to your nearest town hall or immigration office ( Serviço de Estrangeiros de Fronteiras - SEF) for a Registration Certificate (Certificado de Registo), during the 30 days following the three month period. This certificate will be valid for five years from the date of issue, or for your period of intended residence (if this is less than 5 years)."_

This requirement *does not* stop you Registering before the 3 months+30 days is up, whilst where on the subject if you intend to Register rather than exchange your UK driving licenses then that should be done within 30 days of Registering Residence.


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> There's nothing to stop you entering as a visitor, but to comply with matriculation regulations and not pay ISV, you must be able to prove Residence and ownership of cars in the UK for 12+ months, so yes August 2012 would be the earliest date you could officially leave UK, I would err on the generous side and make it September.
> 
> The regulations for Registering Residence is
> _"If you intend to remain in Portugal for a period exceeding 3 months, you must apply to your nearest town hall or immigration office ( Serviço de Estrangeiros de Fronteiras - SEF) for a Registration Certificate (Certificado de Registo), during the 30 days following the three month period. This certificate will be valid for five years from the date of issue, or for your period of intended residence (if this is less than 5 years)."_
> 
> This requirement *does not* stop you Registering before the 3 months+30 days is up, whilst where on the subject if you intend to Register rather than exchange your UK driving licenses then that should be done within 30 days of Registering Residence.


Thanks Canoe
If I have grasped this right the following is going to be sufficient,


So a MOT dated August 2012 plus a ferry Ticket with the Registration also dated August would be OK.

Registration of residence should be done within the 3 months plus part 30 days from entering Portugal on a permanent basis.

So I could effectively "holiday" for the period up to August, return to the UK with the Car(s) and then come back again.

Is this making sense?

Rob


----------



## robc

have just run the simulator for ISV + IVA.

So, taking the 2 cars we intend to bring in the computations arrive at €14,300 and €20,200 (rounded up).

I assume this is ISV and IVA and since we own the cars I can deduct IVA off the total figure.

This still leaves a eye watering amount.

I need a plan K 

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Yes it makes sense,* but* you must be able to prove that* you and your wife*where still UK Residents up to your final leaving date in August. 
Being a UK Resident doesn't mean you can't holiday but you must be able to prove it was still your country of Residence.
Acceptable proof utility bills, wage slips, rent receipts, NI contributions, pension payments, 
Presume you mean MOT's & ferry ticket would prove cars where in UK.

Registration is correct *but* you have to complete this first to get Consulate Certificate, and you need Certificate as part of paperwork to commence Matriculation

I would still err on a generous 12 months and not try to work it to the minimum, you only need a Customs official who is a stickler for the rules and regulations, even using an agent, it is imperative that the paperwork and necessary documents are all correct.


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*

Hello 

I have just been having a read as we prepare for the coming move. We now have a house we are moving into in the near future not far from Arganil so we will start the Matriculation soon after.

I forgot to mention that when Fred got the Motorhome he made sure about the door as we have been to Portugal our second home so many times over the years. Also he tells me the dealer and friend of his got the Certificate of Conformity for him mine for my car arrived today.

We have meet a number of people who have matriculated there cars themselves so that's what we are going to do. We met a couple who have spent the time to show us how to fill in the forms despite them being in Portuguese. They told us the secret was that to look a the Portuguese word on the Certificate of Conformity and find the same thing on the IMTT form and just copy across also most things name and address etc. Jill even photocopied there copies of the forms they kept for use to compare and study.

Pneumaticos is Tyres on the Certificate of Conformity and on the IMTT Pneumaticos is the same so all you do is put What it says on one form and copy to the other. Jill did explain that a couple of things they didn't know what to put so they left it blank and the people at the IMTT filed those things in for them.

Fred and I are looking forward to our move and to getting our car and motorhome mad legal so. The only problem is Fred has a car in storage and it's a London taxi he has restored he wants to bring that and get rid of the motorhome. Due to it's age it's a 1969 taxi it may not be due for tax because of it's vintage. but we can find out about that.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman

See posts by travelling man, it appears that although you'd be able to import a "vintage" free of ISV but when matriculated it's road tax rate (IUC) is the year of matriculation *not* the year the cab was first registered, same as your car and motorhome.

The other way to cheat with documents is to scan then copy and paste into a translator,then copy and paste onto a new document and turn it into readable English


----------



## canoeman

See posts by travelling man, it appears that although you'd be able to import a "vintage" free of ISV but when matriculated it's road tax rate (IUC) is the year of matriculation *not* the year the cab was first registered, same as your car and motorhome.

The other way to cheat with documents is to scan then copy and paste into a translator,then copy and paste onto a new document and turn it into readable English


----------

